# New manual movement SW215-1



## c_barnes_21

I recently inquired if there were any customizing options (not engraving) or upgrades available for an upcoming purchase (Antea 390). I received an email this am stating that they are going to start using the SW215-1 movement as an option and are taking deposits now for delivery before Xmas. 


What are thoughts about this change. Is it because of the hand winding problems associated with automatic movements I have been reading about here lately (with mixed opinions)?

Either way, I would love to hear from the more knowledgeable than I about this change.


----------



## StufflerMike

I do think it is about the love for handwound movements. However, all models will be still available with automatic movements. The hw is just an option replacing the ETA 2801 used by Stowa which is difficult to source since ETA is reducing their supply to non swatch group brands.

However the direct competitor to the ETA 2801 would be the SW 210, the 215 got a date wheel added.

Specs here: http://www.sellita.ch/images/stories/documents/SW215_1_16_20150306.pdf


----------



## logan2z

I got the email as well after I inquired about handwinding options for the Fliegers.

I'm curious why the SW215 would be used in the no-date fliegers as opposed to the SW210. I had another brand's Flieger that used a movement with date in their no-date watch and I always hated hearing the date change when setting the time. Just seemed an odd choice when a no-date movement was available.


----------



## dhtjr

logan2z said:


> I got the email as well after I inquired about handwinding options for the Fliegers.
> 
> I'm curious why the SW215 would be used in the no-date fliegers as opposed to the SW210. I had another brand's Flieger that used a movement with date in their no-date watch and I always hated hearing the date change when setting the time. Just seemed an odd choice when a no-date movement was available.


That is odd. I see Stowa sold out of the no-logo Flieger with the SW210. Unless those calibers are for some reason in short supply, makes sense to offer them on all no-date models, and the SW215 on date models. I would also love to see a no-date/no-logo Ikarus with SW210.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

As already stated by Mike, in the past Stowa had offered the ETA-2801 (hand wound, no date) as an option on their Flieger models. As ETA movements have become more difficult to source, this option was eliminated. ETA 2801 Fliegers have sold for a premium since (I've sold a couple myself). Many enthusiasts, myself included, prefer manually wound movements to automatics. They are especially cool with Fliegers as they feel a little more authentic to the historic origin. A hand wound movement also typically makes for a slightly thinner case, which is nice.

I sent off my deposit last week for an SW 215, white dial, date, polished case, polished onion crown Marine. Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## c_barnes_21

So it seems that this is more of a preferential decision rather than a quality decision between the two, right?


----------



## StufflerMike

c_barnes_21 said:


> So it seems that this is more of a preferential decision rather than a quality decision between the two, right?


Correct.


----------



## logan2z

Iowa_Watchman said:


> As already stated by Mike, in the past Stowa had offered the ETA-2801 (hand wound, no date) as an option on their Flieger models. As ETA movements have become more difficult to source, this option was eliminated. ETA 2801 Fliegers have sold for a premium since (I've sold a couple myself). Many enthusiasts, myself included, prefer manually wound movements to automatics. They are especially cool with Fliegers as they feel a little more authentic to the historic origin. A hand wound movement also typically makes for a slightly thinner case, which is nice.
> 
> I sent off my deposit last week for an SW 215, white dial, date, polished case, polished onion crown Marine. Couldn't be more excited.


Not arguing this at all, and I originally expressed interest in a hand wind Flieger to Stowa via email for this very reason. My only point was why not use the no-date Sellita hand wind movement in a no date watch rather than the version with a date? It wouldn't be a show stopper for me if the SW-215 were the only option, it just seemed an odd choice assuming there is no particular shortage of no-date movements.


----------



## c_barnes_21

I am also trying to find a photo of what the moment would look like through the crystal back. Can anyone help me on that. I tried the google, but with no luck.


----------



## logan2z

c_barnes_21 said:


> I am also trying to find a photo of what the moment would look like through the crystal back. Can anyone help me on that. I tried the google, but with no luck.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

logan2z said:


> Not arguing this at all, and I originally expressed interest in a hand wind Flieger to Stowa via email for this very reason. My only point was why not use the no-date Sellita hand wind movement in a no date watch rather than the version with a date? It wouldn't be a show stopper for me if the SW-215 were the only option, it just seemed an odd choice assuming there is no particular shortage of no-date movements.


I agree and wondered the same thing when I read that. I almost wonder if it's just a specific that hasn't been clarified yet. It seems especially strange since they used the SW 210 in that limited run of hand wound Fliegers they just sold. Personally, I can't stand when no-date watches still have 3 crown positions, even if the date wheel has been removed. It just feels unfinished. I guess we will see.


----------



## StufflerMike

Most likely following the law of supply and demand. Jörg once told me that ordering movements can be a pain. Maybe the SW-215 is available at once, the SW 210 is not ? I am sure Jörg will chime in when he has got the time.


----------



## maritan

First post - I pulled the trigger on a Stowa Flieger automatic two days ago, but was just told this morning about the SW215 option. I'm waiting on finding more details - case size, options (logo/ no logo, date/ no date) etc. before I switch my order to this new hand wind Stowa. 

Excited!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

maritan said:


> First post - I pulled the trigger on a Stowa Flieger automatic two days ago, but was just told this morning about the SW215 option. I'm waiting on finding more details - case size, options (logo/ no logo, date/ no date) etc. before I switch my order to this new hand wind Stowa.
> 
> Excited!


Have you seen the information from the brochure? If not, I posted it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/hand-winding-fliegers-available-now-2458633-3.html#post21776466

Case size will be the same 40mm, but they will be slightly thinner than the standard automatic Flieger. Sounds like they will be available in all options as well. I have a Marine w/ date and SW 215-1 movement on order and I was told it will ship December.


----------



## maritan

No, I had not seen that. Thanks for the link. Ok, so 40mm Flieger with no logo, no date, hand wind. The only thing left is to choose the straps. And, I think you mentioned the possible issue with the three position crown for a watch with no date feeling unfinished - I kind of agree with that. I wonder if any new information regarding that has come out?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

maritan said:


> No, I had not seen that. Thanks for the link. Ok, so 40mm Flieger with no logo, no date, hand wind. The only thing left is to choose the straps. And, I think you mentioned the possible issue with the three position crown for a watch with no date feeling unfinished - I kind of agree with that. I wonder if any new information regarding that has come out?


I think it's worth a question for sure. Sellita offers a hand wound, no date movement (SW 210-1), so it just seems strange they would use the 215-1 for both date and no-date watches. I believe the limited run of 5 they just offer last month used the 210-1.


----------



## AdrianO

I am also interested in this topic since I am getting close to getting a Partitio hand wound and was informed that it comes with Sellita SW215-1 instead of the expected SW210-1...


----------



## Fikk

The Partitio used to be with the ETA 2801. I can't find the info now about the movement on Stowa website.


----------



## MazenAHatab

First Post, intro will be next  I have pulled the trigger on a Flieger Klassik Sport B and opted for the SW215-1 handwinding movement because I am a fan of hand winding and because IMHO it is more true to the watch. I would be seriously annoyed if the crown had 3 positions while the watch has no date so when I expressed that demanding a 210-1 instead, the awesome team at Stowa said they will modify the movement to have two positions only  While this doesn't answer why they are using the 215-1 (and willing to modify it) instead of the 210-1; it surely suggests it's a supply issue! But hey, they are very accommodating and the watch feels even more custom.


----------



## cav25

MazenAHatab said:


> First Post, intro will be next  I have pulled the trigger on a Flieger Klassik Sport B and opted for the SW215-1 handwinding movement because I am a fan of hand winding and because IMHO it is more true to the watch. I would be seriously annoyed if the crown had 3 positions while the watch has no date so when I expressed that demanding a 210-1 instead, the awesome team at Stowa said they will modify the movement to have two positions only  While this doesn't answer why they are using the 215-1 (and willing to modify it) instead of the 210-1; it surely suggests it's a supply issue! But hey, they are very accommodating and the watch feels even more custom.


Thanks for the tip! I had just placed an order for a Flieger no logo no date with the SW215-1 handwinding movement and they have agreed to modify the movement so that the crown will only have two positions. Really impressed by their customer service in accommodating this request!


----------



## maritan

I'm not sure this is a modification that is done when asked specifically by a customer. I think it is something that they're doing in general with all their non-date SW215 Fliegers. At least that's what I understood from their response to my query. Either way, I'm happy that it will be a two position crown.

I've also asked them to ship the watch after they come back from their vacations. Long wait ahead for me.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Paid in full for my Marine/date on the 11th and asked for ASAP delivery. Hope to get it soon!


----------



## MazenAHatab

My pleasure sir  Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

justa a short message.

1 - we will add next year some models also with hand winded movement Selitta SW215-1.

Already it is possible to order it for some models.

We just received casebacks for Antea 365, Antes 390, Partitio, Flieger and Marine Automatic as well for the new Flieger Klassik Sport.

We have had many request the last years and we often offered the ETA 2801.

But for quantity reasons (Eta reduces the quantity year for year) we have to order now Selitta movement SW 215-1, which has the date.

But we also received the "setting lever" for the non date version ,)

So now problem at all for those who dn´t like three positions for the crown if a watch have no date.

Please see attached pictures.

The only difference is the setting lever - which has two "noses" if it is a date version and one "nose" if i is the non date version 

in the new Onlineshop we launch end of january you can get easily a option to choose this feature for those watches we basically offer.

Best regards Jörg Schauer


----------



## dhtjr

Pardon me if this seems obvious, but I assume in addition to using the two-position setting lever for the crown on the non-date dial models using the Sellita SW215-1, the actual date wheel and related advancing mechanism are also removed from the movement. Correct? My understanding is that this is a simple modification. Thanks.


----------



## maritan

Well, after making me feel like January would never come soon enough so they could ship me the watch, they shipped me the no logo, no date, 40mm hand-wound SW215-1 sporting watch on Friday and it landed in my dirty little paws yesterday. Beautiful watch. I don't know really what else to say, except, gorgeous watch. 

Thanks Team Stowa for making this happen! I can now wear it on my December vacation.


----------



## soaking.fused

dhtjr said:


> Pardon me if this seems obvious, but I assume in addition to using the two-position setting lever for the crown on the non-date dial models using the Sellita SW215-1, the actual date wheel and related advancing mechanism are also removed from the movement. Correct? My understanding is that this is a simple modification. Thanks.


I believe so. Jörg may be able to confirm this.


----------



## keegan

Partitio with the new movement.


----------



## jakedog

I thought when i got my omega moon watch winding it would be a pain but it's just getting use to doing it and after that it fine.But i always wonder if the seal in the crown would ware out from all that winding but a thing if serviced it would be no issue of water getting in the watch when it rained out well i had it on.I think all that turning of crown might ware it.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

My SW 215-1 Marine came in today, love it! Exactly what I was looking for. A keeper for sure.


----------



## TgeekB

I can see being part of this forum is not going to be good for my wallet. 
Stowa is quickly becoming a favorite!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

TgeekB said:


> I can see being part of this forum is not going to be good for my wallet.
> Stowa is quickly becoming a favorite!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Embrace it.


----------



## Recoil Rob

If they would only offer that Marine with a red "12" .......


----------



## mreyman73

:+1::+1:


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I think it's worth a question for sure. Sellita offers a hand wound, no date movement (SW 210-1), so it just seems strange they would use the 215-1 for both date and no-date watches. I believe the limited run of 5 they just offer last month used the 210-1.


IMHO the SW 215-1 only makes sense for the Flieger if they offer it on the date version. If they do, and the case is thinner, that would make for a really nice watch (assuming that the date wheel is black with white numbers). Has anyone bought one of these? If so, I would be very interested in hearing your review.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> IMHO the SW 215-1 only makes sense for the Flieger if they offer it on the date version. If they do, and the case is thinner, that would make for a really nice watch (assuming that the date wheel is black with white numbers). Has anyone bought one of these? If so, I would be very interested in hearing your review.


Did you happen to see Jorg's reply on the previous page? It appears they are modifying the 215's in no-date versions to essentially become 210's. Yes, the hand wound movement does decrease the size by a little less than 1mm (overall thickness between 9-10mm). And yes, the date wheels will be matching in color.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Did you happen to see Jorg's reply on the previous page? It appears they are modifying the 215's in no-date versions to essentially become 210's. Yes, the hand wound movement does decrease the size by a little less than 1mm (overall thickness between 9-10mm). And yes, the date wheels will be matching in color.


I did see the reply. While I like the fact that I can get a date version with a Sellita 215-1, I'm not sure how I feel about a no date version with a modified 215-1. Am I being anal, or does it seem that this series of watches may be branded with an asterisk marking a time when Swatch denied micro brands ETA movements and some had to make due with what they could get their hands on? I respect the heck out of Stowa for their product and their integrity so this is not a knock on them. Furthermore, from what I have read the Sellita movements may be better than the ETA's (depends on who you ask). I am sure that Sotwa is sending them out tight as a drum. I'm just not sure what to think about a movement twice tweaked to make it work with a watch that it was not intended to be in. Who knows, maybe it will make it an anomaly that will increase interest in the watch. I hope it does.

As for me, I am seriously thinking about ordering a Flieger without logo with date in the SW 215-1. The 40mm by 9/10mm case is right in my wheelhouse in terms of a preferred size. Additionally, the hand wind 215 is something I have never owned and look forward to owning.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> I did see the reply. While I like the fact that I can get a date version with a Sellita 215-1, I'm not sure how I feel about a no date version with a modified 215-1. Am I being anal, or does it seem that this series of watches may be branded with an asterisk marking a time when Swatch denied micro brands ETA movements and some had to make due with what they could get their hands on? I respect the heck out of Stowa for their product and their integrity so this is not a knock on them. Furthermore, from what I have read the Sellita movements may be better than the ETA's (depends on who you ask). I am sure that Sotwa is sending them out tight as a drum. I'm just not sure what to think about a movement twice tweaked to make it work with a watch that it was not intended to be in. Who knows, maybe it will make it an anomaly that will increase interest in the watch. I hope it does.
> 
> As for me, I am seriously thinking about ordering a Flieger without logo with date in the SW 215-1. The 40mm by 9/10mm case is right in my wheelhouse in terms of a preferred size. Additionally, the hand wind 215 is something I have never owned and look forward to owning.


I'm not going to try and sway you from your opinion because I too am extremely anal when it comes to watches, but I think you might be reading into it a little too much. It's my understanding that by swapping that single piece and removing the date wheel, the movement becomes an SW 210. It's not like they are modifying it rigging it in some way, they are just doing the step themselves as opposed to ordering it that way from Sellita. I assume it's cheaper to do so.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I'm not going to try and sway you from your opinion because I too am extremely anal when it comes to watches, but I think you might be reading into it a little too much. It's my understanding that by swapping that single piece and removing the date wheel, the movement becomes an SW 210. It's not like they are modifying it rigging it in some way, they are just doing the step themselves as opposed to ordering it that way from Sellita. I assume it's cheaper to do so.


Since I admit I know little about it I will say that sounds good to me. Also, pardon if I missed something, but I understand why the ETA movements are no longer available. What's up with the SW 210? High demand in light of Swatch's refusal to supply ETA's?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> Since I admit I know little about it I will say that sounds good to me. Also, pardon if I missed something, but I understand why the ETA movements are no longer available. What's up with the SW 210? High demand in light of Swatch's refusal to supply ETA's?


I have no idea why they didn't buy both. My very uneducated guess is that it's just easier to bulk order one kind and then switch them over as needed. But I really don't know.


----------



## Recoil Rob

Is the 210 a thinner movement than the 215?


----------



## StufflerMike

3,35 both which is no surprise since the date wheel is imbedded.
Data sheets available on Sellita Watch SA - Entreprise spécialisée dans l'assemblage de mouvements mécaniques automatiques.


----------



## Nick06

stuffler said:


> 3,35 both which is no surprise since the date wheel is imbedded.
> Data sheets available on Sellita Watch SA - Entreprise spécialisée dans l'assemblage de mouvements mécaniques automatiques.


Stowa says the dimensions of the case with the SW 215-1 will be 40mm x 10.2mm, which are the same case dimensions that are used for their autos. They have done the same thing in the past when they used 2824/2804 movements. 10.2mm seems a little chunky for a manual wind movement. What I usually enjoy about manual wind watches is that they are thinner than autos. As an example, the Hamilton Khaki Field auto has a case thickness of 11mm, while the Khaki Mechanical has a case thickness of 9.5mm which is considerably thinner. Just an observation.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> Stowa says the dimensions of the case with the SW 215-1 will be 40mm x 10.2mm, which are the same case dimensions that are used for their autos. They have done the same thing in the past when they used 2824/2804 movements. 10.2mm seems a little chunky for a manual wind movement. What I usually enjoy about manual wind watches is that they are thinner than autos. As an example, the Hamilton Khaki Field auto has a case thickness of 11mm, while the Khaki Mechanical has a case thickness of 9.5mm which is considerably thinner. Just an observation.


Stowa lists the dimensions of the case with the SW 215 to be 40mm x 9.1mm (you can see this under the sold out "Flieger no Logo SW 210 handwinding" product specifications). Having owned both, the cases of the hand wound models are definitely noticeable thinner.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Stowa lists the dimensions of the case with the SW 215 to be 40mm x 9.1mm (you can see this under the sold out "Flieger no Logo SW 210 handwinding" product specifications). Having owned both, the cases of the hand wound models are definitely noticeable thinner.


Yes, but the information in my post came from an email I received directly from Stowa. Unless the rep is wrong I was told the case is 10.2mm with the 215-1. I hope that is bad info because I am not inclined to buy a manual wind that is that thick, however, I would buy it if it is indeed 9.1mm.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> Yes, but the information in my post came from an email I received directly from Stowa. Unless the rep is wrong I was told the case is 10.2mm with the 215-1. I hope that is bad info because I am not inclined to buy a manual wind that is that thick, however, I would buy it if it is indeed 9.1mm.


Well, I can't confirm/deny the information Stowa emailed you, but their site lists 9.1mm for the SW 210 Flieger. I've also owned both a Marine automatic and a Marine SW 215 and the SW 215 was definitely thinner.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Well, I can't confirm/deny the information Stowa emailed you, but their site lists 9.1mm for the SW 210 Flieger. I've also owned both a Marine automatic and a Marine SW 215 and the SW 215 was definitely thinner.


Upon re-inquiry Stowa has corrected their prior email and confirmed the case thickness with a SW 215-1 will indeed be 9.10mm. I am still undecided about buying a no date Flieger with a modified 215-1. I know the modifications will basically turn the 215-1 into a 210, but I don't know if I want to buy until they have the movement that corresponds to the watch. Am I being stupid, or would a modified movement make the watch less appealing to some if re-sale became an issue?


----------



## Up-n-coming

Nick06 said:


> Upon re-inquiry Stowa has corrected their prior email and confirmed the case thickness with a SW 215-1 will indeed be 9.10mm. I am still undecided about buying a no date Flieger with a modified 215-1. I know the modifications will basically turn the 215-1 into a 210, but I don't know if I want to buy until they have the movement that corresponds to the watch. Am I being stupid, or would a modified movement make the watch less appealing to some if re-sale became an issue?


Well the Seatime has the wrong movement and it doesn't diminish the resale. The Seatime contains a ETA 2836 which is a day date complication. The Seatime only has a date. I wouldn't worry about the resale because yours won't be the only 215-1. Everyone else who ordered has it too.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> Upon re-inquiry Stowa has corrected their prior email and confirmed the case thickness with a SW 215-1 will indeed be 9.10mm. I am still undecided about buying a no date Flieger with a modified 215-1. I know the modifications will basically turn the 215-1 into a 210, but I don't know if I want to buy until they have the movement that corresponds to the watch. Am I being stupid, or would a modified movement make the watch less appealing to some if re-sale became an issue?


Tudor uses a modified ETA 2824 in the Black Bay and Ranger that has had all of the date functions/settings removed. I've never seen anyone mention it before and I sure wouldn't say it impacts the resale value. That's a true modification as well since the ETA is not available in a no-date version, whereas what Stowa is doing here is just turning one production movement into another production movement.


----------



## Bender.Folder

possible to order one of the new klassik sport with this sw215 ?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Bender.Folder said:


> possible to order one of the new klassik sport with this sw215 ?


I would guess no. Typically hand wound watches aren't paired with screw down crowns.


----------



## Nick06

Up-n-coming said:


> Well the Seatime has the wrong movement and it doesn't diminish the resale. The Seatime contains a ETA 2836 which is a day date complication. The Seatime only has a date. I wouldn't worry about the resale because yours won't be the only 215-1. Everyone else who ordered has it too.


Yeah... No. I can't seem to embrace the idea. Not that I am a devotee of ETA to the exclusion of anything else. In fact, currently my best performing auto is equipped with a Miyota 9015 that is equal to, or better than my ETA 2824-2. It is the circumstances that bother me. ETA shuts down micro brands so they scramble to fill their need. A clone is selected, and that clone is not exactly what is needed for the hand wind, so it has to be tweaked. It smacks of compromise on my part to purchase this watch at this time. Maybe in a year or two when all this sorts out I will feel differently. I guess I can order the auto Flieger with a 2824-2, they seem to be available, but I really had my heart set on a hand wind with a 2801. I have a Hamilton Mechanical with that engine and it is an excellent watch.


----------



## Up-n-coming

I don't blame you in the least. Buying a Seatime without having the correct movement always bothered me enough to not pull the trigger. By the time I got over it the Seatime wasn't available with the bracelet so I really had a legit reason to not buy. Anyway, do what makes you comfortable. Maybe down the line the 2801 will be available. Who knows.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> Yeah... No. I can't seem to embrace the idea. Not that I am a devotee of ETA to the exclusion of anything else. In fact, currently my best performing auto is equipped with a Miyota 9015 that is equal to, or better than my ETA 2824-2. It is the circumstances that bother me. ETA shuts down micro brands so they scramble to fill their need. A clone is selected, and that clone is not exactly what is needed for the hand wind, so it has to be tweaked. It smacks of compromise on my part to purchase this watch at this time. Maybe in a year or two when all this sorts out I will feel differently. I guess I can order the auto Flieger with a 2824-2, they seem to be available, but I really had my heart set on a hand wind with a 2801. I have a Hamilton Mechanical with that engine and it is an excellent watch.


Would you buy a Tudor Heritage Black Bay?


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Would you buy a Tudor Heritage Black Bay?


OK...Random...Why do you ask?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> OK...Random...Why do you ask?


Apparently you didn't see my reply on the previous page. The Tudor Black Bay and Tudor Ranger are modified in the exact same way as this Stowa and I've never heard anyone bring it up as an issue before. They both take an ETA 2824 (which doesn't have a no-date version) and modify it to be a no-date movement with 2 crown positions. It would stand to reason if you'd buy a Black Bay then you shouldn't have a problem with the SW 215 Flieger.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Apparently you didn't see my reply on the previous page. The Tudor Black Bay and Tudor Ranger are modified in the exact same way as this Stowa and I've never heard anyone bring it up as an issue before. They both take an ETA 2824 (which doesn't have a no-date version) and modify it to be a no-date movement with 2 crown positions. It would stand to reason if you'd buy a Black Bay then you shouldn't have a problem with the SW 215 Flieger.


To answer the first question first. No, I would not buy a Tudor Black Bay. That watch does not appeal to me aesthetically. Just another man jewelry diver as far as I am concerned. As for the movement issue, my thoughts on this are purely subjective and based on personal preference. Call me anal, call me a purist (your would be wrong), call me unreasonable. The issue is that until recently the watch I seek was offered with the movement I seek, and now based on a business decision by ETA it is not offered with the movement I seek. A new clone movement has been substituted in its place and tweaked to fit. The watch may be substantially the same or indistinguishable from before, but in my opinion the watch completely loses its appeal because of this. Like I said, subjective as it gets, but in the end it's my dollars so I get to be.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Nick06 said:


> To answer the first question first. No, I would not buy a Tudor Black Bay. That watch does not appeal to me aesthetically. Just another man jewelry diver as far as I am concerned. As for the movement issue, my thoughts on this are purely subjective and based on personal preference. Call me anal, call me a purist (your would be wrong), call me unreasonable. The issue is that until recently the watch I seek was offered with the movement I seek, and now based on a business decision by ETA it is not offered with the movement I seek. A new clone movement has been substituted in its place and tweaked to fit. The watch may be substantially the same or indistinguishable from before, but in my opinion the watch completely loses its appeal because of this. Like I said, subjective as it gets, but in the end it's my dollars so I get to be.


Just seeing if your opinion was consistent across watch brands. Carry on.

If you really want an ETA 2801 that badly you might be interested in the Smiths PRS-29B.


----------



## Nick06

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just seeing if your opinion was consistent across watch brands. Carry on.
> 
> If you really want an ETA 2801 that badly you might be interested in the Smiths PRS-29B.


Thanks for checking up on me! Seriously, you may have missed it in my earlier post that I already own 2801 movements. I want another in the Stowa.


----------



## jermyzy

I can't believe I missed out on this after missing out on the black forest earlier!!! Will they be making any more of the handwind pilot model?


----------



## hidden830726

jermyzy said:


> I can't believe I missed out on this after missing out on the black forest earlier!!! Will they be making any more of the handwind pilot model?


I think the selitta option still available, but probably waiting parts. It is currently under secret menu.


----------



## jermyzy

hidden830726 said:


> I think the selitta option still available, but probably waiting parts. It is currently under secret menu.


Thanks, I emailed Stowa and they can still be ordered. Just trying to decide if I want Type A or Type B dial...


----------



## infrarot123

Bender.Folder said:


> possible to order one of the new klassik sport with this sw215 ?


For all of you guys, wanting to see if it is possible to order a Flieger Klassik Sport with the SW215-1!
Yes, we do it








Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 dual sim mit Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

infrarot123 said:


> For all of you guys, wanting to see if it is possible to order a Flieger Klassik Sport with the SW215-1!
> Yes, we do it
> View attachment 7523722
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 dual sim mit Tapatalk


Wow, that's stunning, great idea! Is it any thinner than the automatic version? Now dreaming about a T02 handwinding....


----------



## Doulos Christos

debasercl said:


> Wow, that's stunning, great idea! Is it any thinner than the automatic version? Now dreaming about a T02 handwinding....


I put the question to Stowa a few days ago and they told me the Klassik Sport with the SW215-1 movement would be 1mm thinner.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Would like to know if anyone receive a Klassik Sport with that movement and how they like it.


----------



## aalin13

Bumping an old thread, does anyone know what happened to the SW215 options? It is not available with the 40mm fliegers on their website, and I much prefer a hand winding movement with 2 crown positions with a flieger. Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike

aalin13 said:


> Bumping an old thread, does anyone know what happened to the SW215 options? It is not available with the 40mm fliegers on their website, and I much prefer a hand winding movement with 2 crown positions with a flieger. Thanks!


Email Stowa. They are back from vacation on Mon 9th.


----------



## Fikk

I guess cannot always have a stock of handwound movements and thus cannot offer this option on their website.
As wrote Mike, the best is to ask them directly.


----------



## Earl Grey

Fikk said:


> I guess cannot always have a stock of handwound movements and thus cannot offer this option on their website.
> As wrote Mike, the best is to ask them directly.


Contact Stowa by email. They will add your name to the wait list. Should be a run this spring (I am on the list for a manual 40mm Flieger).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jermyzy

aalin13 said:


> Bumping an old thread, does anyone know what happened to the SW215 options? It is not available with the 40mm fliegers on their website, and I much prefer a hand winding movement with 2 crown positions with a flieger. Thanks!


Check out their new limited editions


----------

